# No spacers/clips on my OSB roof



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

My house is a little more than 5 years old. Noticed there are no spacers/clips between the OSB sheets on the roof. I haven't noticed anything bad happening, just curious since my detached garage does have the clips...


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

What is the spacing on the rafters? What is the thickness of the sheathing? Is it T&G?

All these things will have a bearing on the need for clips.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

loneframer said:


> What is the spacing on the rafters? What is the thickness of the sheathing? Is it T&G?
> 
> All these things will have a bearing on the need for clips.


Rafters are on 16's, Thickness is 7/16". The panels say to "space 1/8" on ends for proper performance". Some seem spaced more accurately than others. No indication of whether or not it is T&G on the panels. They don't appear to be T&G.

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should be fine, look for a grade stamp on the panels, it will look like this.
http://www.apawood.org/perf_panels/APA-trademark-3up-CallOuts-Oct2011.pdf

It would have been better to have had H clips for less chance of a sag between the rafters and give you the needed spacing but not required on 16" spacing.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Should be fine, look for a grade stamp on the panels, it will look like this.
> http://www.apawood.org/perf_panels/APA-trademark-3up-CallOuts-Oct2011.pdf
> 
> It would have been better to have had H clips for less chance of a sag between the rafters and give you the needed spacing but not required on 16" spacing.


Is that the main purpose of the clips? To prevent sagging? I was thinking they are for expansion in the heat. Makes sense though, my garage has them between the 24" spaced rafters. 

I am not in any construction field, but stuff like that would bother me if I knew I could spend another $20-$30 on something that can only help the roof last longer and look better....Those clips are probably 5-10 cents or something? 

Thanks


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

You should be fine on 16"s, provided the panels don't expand and bind, causing buckling. In which case, the clips would keep the panels from buckling in opposite directions, not prevent it entirely.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

While H clips are not required on 16 inch centers, we almost always put them in. Helps to keep the spacing consistent.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

MisterSteve said:


> Is that the main purpose of the clips? To prevent sagging? I was thinking they are for expansion in the heat. Makes sense though, my garage has them between the 24" spaced rafters.
> 
> I am not in any construction field, but stuff like that would bother me if I knew I could spend another $20-$30 on something that can only help the roof last longer and look better....Those clips are probably 5-10 cents or something?
> 
> Thanks


 
"I was thinking they are for expansion in the heat.":laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

so did I, I just learned something.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have seen guys set 8b or 16b to give proper spacing.,but depending on the centers and thickness of the decking the sag issue might not be a factor.


----------

